# Premium Channel Premieres: March 2009



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available and if I have any available time. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*Starz*
On Starz in March is "*Starz Saturday Premieres*" with hit movies including *Made of Honor* and *88 Minutes*.
=====

March 7 - *Penelope* (9 p.m.)
*Starring:* Christina Ricci, James McAvoy, Catherine O'Hara, Richard E Grant, Peter Dinklage, Reese Witherspoon, Simon Woods, Ronni Ancona, Michael Feast, Nigel Havers, Lenny Henry, Christina Greatrex 
*Directed By:* Mark Palansky 
*Genre:* Comedy, Drama, Fantasy, Romance 
*Synopsis:* A modern romantic tale about a young aristocratic heiress born under a curse that can only be broken when she finds true love with "one who will love her faithfully." USA - 2006 - *PG*​
March 14 - *National Treasure: Book of Secrets* (already aired in February 2009) (9 p.m.)
March 21 - *Made of Honor* (9 p.m.)
*Starring:* Patrick Dempsey, Michelle Monaghan, Kelly Carlson, Kevin McKidd, Kathleen Quinlan, Sydney Pollack, Kadeem Hardison, Chris Messina, Richmond Arquette, Busy Philipps, Whitney Cummings, Emily Nelson, Selma Stern, James Sikking, Kevin Sussman, Beau Garrett 
*Directed By:* Paul Weiland
*Genre:* Romantic Comedy
*Synopsis:* When Hannah asks her best friend Tom to be her "maid" of honor, he reluctantly agrees to fill the role, but only so he can attempt to woo Hannah and stop the wedding before it's too late. USA - 2008 - *PG13*​
March 28 - *88 Minutes* (9 p.m.)
*Starring:* Al Pacino, Alicia Witt, Amy Brenneman , Leelee Sobieski, Benjamin McKenzie, Deborah Kara Unger, William Forsythe, Neal McDonough, Stephen Moyer, Michael Eklund, Michal Yannai, Brendan Fletcher, Leah Cairns, Christopher Redman, Kristina Copeland, Tammy Hui, Vicky Huang, Victoria Tennant 
*Directed By:* James Foley, Jon Avnet 
*Genre:* Crime, Drama, Thriller/Suspense 
*Synopsis:* Al Pacino stars as a Seattle college professor who moonlights as a forensic psychiatrist for the FBI. When he receives a death threat saying he has only 88 minutes to live, he frantically scrambles to narrow down possible suspects. USA - 2008 - *R*​

Encore Action has the *Saturday Action Zone*. Do you know where your action is? It's *every Saturday at 10 p.m.*

March 7 - *The Road Warrior*
March 14 - *Resident Evil: Extinction*
March 21 - *The Running Man*
March 28 - *Shanghai Noon*

Encore Westerns' six-gun salute for March is Robert Mitchum, with three of his movies on March 28 beginning at 6:00 p.m.

*The Wrath of God* 6:00 p.m.
*Bandido* 8:00 p.m.
*The Wonderful Country* 9:35 p.m.

In addition, Encore Westerns has _Autry Rides Again!_: Classic Gene Autry films, restored by Encore Westerns.

*The Blazing Sun* 3/1 at 12 p.m.
*Whirlwind* 3/8 at 12 p.m.
*Valley of Fire* 3/15 at 12 p.m.
*Tumbling Tumbleweeds* 3/22 at 12 p.m.
*Sagebrush Troubadour* 3/29 at 12 p.m.

Encore's spotlight for March shines on Steve Martin with a marathon of six of his films stacked *Thursday, March 26, beginning at 3 p.m.*:

*The Man with Two Brains* at 3:10 p.m.
*The Lonely Guy* at 4:45 p.m.
*Sgt. Bilko* at 6:20 p.m.
*Father of the Bride* at 8:00 p.m.
*Father of the Bride Part II* at 9:50 p.m.
*L.A. Story* at 11:40 p.m.

Encore will also be running Back to Back "Back to the Future" beginning Friday, March 8 at 6:00 p.m.

*Back to the Future* at 6 p.m.
*Back to the Future, Part II* at 8 p.m.
*Back to the Future, Part III* at 9:50 p.m.

Finally, Encore will also have Bond Unbound: 007 every Saturday at 10 a.m.

*Goldfinger* 3/7
*On Her Majesty's Secret Service* 3/14
*The Spy Who Loved Me* 3/21
*Live and Let Die* 3/28

*HBO*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's February downloadable guide: in March, expect HBO to have *Sex and the City: The Movie*, along with *Will Ferrell: You're Welcome America. A Final Night With George W Bush* & *The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency*.
=====

March 7 - *Street Kings* (8 p.m.)
*Rated R:* ADULT CONTENT, ADULT LANGUAGE, VIOLENCE 
*Running Time:* 108 minutes 
*Genre:* Thriller, Drama 
Directed by the writer of Training Day, Keanu Reeves stars in this "tight, propulsive action thriller" (San Francisco Chronicle) as longtime LAPD detective Tom Ludlow, a risk-taking widower on a mission to take down lawbreakers, justly or not. But while praised by his superiors, Tom's seedy techniques are called out by his old partner Terrence Washington--an upstanding officer who is soon murdered. With his own name under suspicion, can Ludlow trace the killer amid a cloud of corruption? Forest Whitaker, Hugh Laurie and Chris Evans co-star. Directed by David Ayer, story by James Ellroy, screenplay by James Ellroy and Kurt Wimmer and Jamie Moss. (R) (AC,AL,V) 
*Actors:* Keanu Reeves, Forrest Whittaker, Hugh Laurie, Chris Evans, Martha Higareda, Naomie Harris, Jay Mohr, John Corbett, Amaury Nolasco, Terry Crews, Cedric The Entertainer, Common, Game 
*Director(s):* David Ayer​
March 14 - *Will Ferrell: You're Welcome America. A Final Night With George W Bush* (9 p.m.)
*Rated TVMA:* NUDITY, ADULT CONTENT, ADULT LANGUAGE
*Running Time:* 87 minutes
*Genre:* Comedy
*Actors:* Will Ferrell
*Director(s):* Marty Callner​
March 21 - *What Happens in Vegas* (8 p.m.)
*Rated PG13:* ADULT LANGUAGE, ADULT CONTENT, MILD VIOLENCE
*Running Time:* 99 minutes
*Genre:* Comedy
A wild night in Vegas leads to an ill-fated marriage for two New York singles in this riotous romantic comedy. Cameron Diaz and Ashton Kutcher are the spontaneous screwballs whose drunken night leaves them in need of a quickie divorce. But when he wins $3 million on the slots (using her quarter), the not-so-happy newlyweds find themselves facing off in court--where a judge orders them to stay married for six months to settle their issues! Rob Corddry, Treat Williams and Dennis Miller co-star. Directed by Tom Vaughan, written by Dana Fox. (PG13) ()
*Actors:* Cameron Diaz, Ashton Kutcher, Rob Corddry, Treat Williams, Dennis Miller, Lake Bell, Jason Sudeikis, Deirdre O'Connell, Michelle Krusiec, 
Dennis Farina, Zach Galifianakis, Queen Latifah
*Director(s):* Tom Vaughn​
March 28 - *Sex and the City: The Movie* (8 p.m.)
*Rated R:* BRIEF NUDITY, ADULT CONTENT, MILD VIOLENCE, ADULT LANGUAGE
*Running Time:* 142 minutes
*Genre:* Comedy, Romance
Break out the Cosmo's: Carrie and the girls are back! Picking up four years after the dramatic events of HBO's hit comedy series, this winning film follows Carrie, Samantha, Charlotte and Miranda on their newest adventures in New York City and beyond. With the foursome facing various crises--marital troubles (Miranda & Steve), pre-marital troubles (Carrie & Big), location troubles (Samantha in L.A.), even bowel troubles (Charlotte)--they are forced to lean on their friendship more than ever to survive! Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall, Kristin Davis and Cynthia Nixon reprise their roles from the series. Also with Jennifer Hudson & Candice Bergen and Chris Noth. Written and directed by Michael Patrick King, based on the characters from the book by Candace Bushnell. (R) ()
*Actors:* Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall, Kristin Davis, Cynthia Nixon, David Eigenberg, Evan Handler, Jason Lewis, Lynn Cohen, Mario Cantone, Willie Garson, Jennifer Hudson, Candice Bergen, Chris Noth
*Director(s):* Michael Patrick King​
March 29 - *The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency* (8 p.m.)
*Rated TVPG:* ADULT CONTENT
*Running Time:* 109 minutes
*Genre:* Drama
*Actors:* Jill Scott, Anika Noni Rose, Lucian Msamati, David Oyelowo, Idris Elba, Colin Salmon, John Kani
*Director(s):* Anthony Minghella​
---------
*HBO Boxing events:*

March 7 - *HBO Boxing After Dark: participants to be announced* (10 p.m.)
March 14 - *WCB: Dawson vs. Tarver II* (10:30 p.m.)

*Other HBO original programming events:*

Wednesday, March 4 - *Botswana: The Gem of Africa* (10 p.m.)
Monday, March 16 - *Death on a Factory Farm* (10:00 p.m.)
Tuesday, March 17 - *Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel - '09 - #144*

Note that there may be a few other mid-week premieres on HBO but of course the guide data for March may not yet be searchable so finding those isn't so easy 

*Cinemax*
From info in HBO/Cinemax's February downloadable guide: in March, expect Cinemax to have *Forgetting Sarah Marshall* and *The Bucket List*.
=====

March 7 - *Forgetting Sarah Marshall* (10 p.m.)
*Rated R:* ADULT CONTENT, GRAPHIC LANGUAGE, NUDITY
*Running Time:* 105 minutes
*Genre:* Comedy
Full-frontal hilarity ensues when a depressed composer winds up at the same Hawaiian resort as his TV star ex-girlfriend in this riotous comedy from producer Judd Apatow (Knocked Up, The 40-Year-Old Virgin). Writer/star Jason Segel is Peter Bretter, the sensitive slacker musician who heads to Hawaii to get away after being dumped by his celebrity ex--only to find she's staying in the same place with her rock star boyfriend. It's up to the resort's good-natured staff--led by perky desk clerk Mila Kunis--to drag Peter out of his doldrums to enjoy the tropical paradise. Kristen Bell and Russell Brand co-star. Directed by Nicholas Stoller; written by Jason Segel. (R) (AC,GL,N)
*Actors:* Jason Segel, Kristen Bell, Mila Kunis, Russell Brand, Bill Hader, Jonah Hill, Da'vone Mcdonald, Paul Rudd, Maria Thayer, Jack Mcbrayer, William Baldwin, Jason Bateman, Billy Bush
*Director(s):* Nick Stoller​
March 14 - *The Flock* (10 p.m.)
*Rated R:* ADULT CONTENT, ADULT LANGUAGE, GRAPHIC VIOLENCE
*Running Time:* 96 minutes
*Genre:* Thriller
Richard Gere stars as a hardnosed neighborhood watchdog put to the test before his forced retirement in this drama. For years, monitoring paroled sex offenders has been Errol Babbage's business, protecting the local New Mexico community--by any force necessary. But as his skeptical superiors pass the torch to new agent Allison (Claire Danes), a brash kidnapping shakes up Errol's scheduled retirement. With evidence clearly planted to engage him in the case, can Errol and Allison put the pieces together and find the missing girl before it's too late? Also with KaDee Strickland, Ray Wise, Russell Sams and Avril Lavigne. Directed by Andrew Lau; written by Hans Bauer and Craig Mitchell. (R) (AC,AL,GV)
*Actors:* Richard Gere, Claire Danes, Dwyane Barnes, Erik Davies, Russell Sams, Kedee Strickland
*Director(s):* Andrew Lau​
March 21 - *The Bucket List* (already aired on HBO in January/February 2009) (10 p.m.)
March 28 - *The Promotion* (10 p.m.)
*Rated R:* ADULT LANGUAGE, MILD VIOLENCE, ADULT CONTENT
*Running Time:* 85 minutes
*Genre:* Comedy
Two employees compete for the top-shelf job in a new grocery store in this comedy. Doug (Seann William Scott) is a decent assistant at a Chicago supermarket who assumes he's the only candidate for manager in the new neighborhood store. Enter Richard (John C. Reilly): an affable Canadian transplant with a seedy history, but management on his mind. What transpires is a full-aisle mess as supervisors scan their madcap management styles--and each hopes the other checks out of competition. Also with Jenna Fischer, Fred Armisen, Gil Bellows and Bobby Cannavale. Written and directed by Steve Conrad. (R) (AC,AL,MV)
*Actors:* Seann William Scott, John C. Reilly, Jenna Fischer, Lili Taylor, Bobby Cannavale, Fred Armisen
*Director(s):* Steven Conrad​

Same note for Cinemax as for HBO... there may be some mid-week premieres that aren't showing up here because the guide data isn't as easy to find currently.

*Showtime*
Showtime has series seasons of *The L Word*, *The United States of Tara* and *Secret Diary of a Call Girl* in full swing.
=====

March 7 - *Mr. Brooks* (8 p.m.)
*{ From product description for DVD at Amazon.com }* Consider MR. BROOKS. A successful businessman. A generous philanthropist. A loving father and devoted husband. Seemingly, he's perfect. But Mr. Brooks has a secret... he is also the notorious Thumbprint Killer and no one has ever suspected it... until now.
*Starring:* Kevin Costner, William Hurt, Dane Cook, Demi Moore, Marg Helgenburger
*Director:* Bruce A. Evans
*Rated:* R​
March 14 - *3:10 To Yuma* (8 p.m.)
*{ Movie description/summary from personal memory }* 3:10 to Yuma, at least the Russell Crowe and Christian Bale version, is a remake of an old western. This version amps up the violence a bit, adds more blood and leaves less to the imagination than did the original that was made so long ago with Glenn Ford and Van Heflin in the starring roles. Crowe plays the part of an outlaw that is captured and is going to be transported via the 3:10 train to Yuma, assuming that the lawman and his small posse of assistants will be able to get him there without his gang breaking him free. The remake is a tension filled adventure/drama/thriller.
*Starring:* Christian Bale, Russell Crowe, Ben Foster, Peter Fonda
*Director:* James Mangold
*Rated:* R​
March 21 - *Saw IV* (9 p.m.)
*{ Showtime must have stolen this one from their sister channel: The Movie Channel -- it really should be part of the Splatterday line-up... }*
*Rated:* R​

*Showtime family of channels Boxing/MMA/EliteXC events:*

March 28 - *Showtime Championship Boxing* (9 p.m.)

*Other Showtime programming events:*

March 14 - *Dana Gould: Let Me Put My Thoughts in You* (11:05 p.m.)
Stand-up comedy special
*Starring:* comedian Dana Gould​

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for March.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )

*HDNet Movies sneak previews* (info normally found here, scroll down as necessary)
Not to steal the thunder of the regular HDNet and HDNet Movies info that gets posted, but hopefully this advance warning will help keep people from missing some of these sneak previews (releases of films that are headed to theatres but which are sneak previewed to HDNet Movie subscribers before or at the same time they are released in theatres, meaning free to HDNet Movie subscribers while movie goers get to pay regular prices at their local movie houses).
=====
*Wednesday, March 18* - *The Great Buck Howard* Starring: Colin Hanks, John Malkovich, and Emily Blunt. Written & Directed by: Sean McGinly
In the comedy _The Great Buck Howard_, recent law school dropout Troy Gable (Colin Hanks) answers an ad for a Road Manager and Personal Assistant for Celebrity Performer, thinking it will break him into the entertainment industry. In actual fact, he has signed on to work for Buck Howard (John Malkovich), a has-been magician trying to revitalize his waning career. With the help of a fiery publicist (Emily Blunt), Troy and Buck embark on a cross-country tour in hopes of staging the comeback of a lifetime.​
Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. Updated as information becomes available. Enjoy everyone.


----------

